# Good climbers and groundsmen wanted



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 11, 2006)

Good self employed climbers and groundsmen wanted ,for work in Suffolk UK,only qualified [nptc] need apply thanks...

Contact Lee Winger 01473 461367


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 12, 2006)

advertised in local papers rolla?i did recently and was suprised.


----------

